# So what did happen to Tony Luftman?



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

Just curious.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Someone called Fairweather asked a similar question early in Februrary. About two-thirds way into that thread, the answer was given in a quote from Mike Barrett.

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/392195-host-studio-show-sure-blew-up-2.html


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Bwatcher said:


> Someone called Fairweather asked a similar question early in Februrary. About two-thirds way into that thread, the answer was given in a quote from Mike Barrett.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/392195-host-studio-show-sure-blew-up-2.html



Bummer, I can't get the link to work for me......what was it? Mob hit? :biggrin:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

It basically says he had family business and he'll be back after the AS break.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

check your facebook websters! tickets avail!


----------

